# What can I use to bind hamburgers together



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

if I don't eat grains?

Usually I use bread crumbs, but thats not going work... Any ideas?

I do still eat corn tortillas, so I thought maybe I could crush some tortilla chips and use that.. hrmm.. I dunno though.

Help!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

we use egg.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't use anything for a binder. I just make sure that the meat is well drained and then form it into patties after gently mushing it around in the bowl so it starts to "stick". We just add a little seasoned salt when cooking, that's it.


----------



## Triciabn (Nov 6, 2005)

In my whole entire life I have never used anything to *bind* hamburgers together. I have just taken the ground meat and patted it into a shape and thrown them on the grill ....maybe I sprinkle some sea salt... but I have never had a burger fall apart...ever...in life.
Now for meatloaf.... I use toasted gluten free waffles and crush them into crumbs + eggs and applesauce and everything else...but that is meatloaf.
Tricia


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i don't usually use anything. but sometimes i use eggs and i used quinoa flakes once...


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't use any binder for hamburgers. So long as you don't try to flip it until it's done on the first side, it shouldn't fall apart.

For cutlets though I use finely shredded potato - like shredded with the microplane. I usually use a small potato for a pound of meat - and it's more about texture than binding - it adds a nice crispness to the crust.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

well I had never thought about not using anything. Ive always made my burgers like my mom - with finely chopped onion, an egg and breadcrumbs.

I'll give it a try!!


----------



## EKSmith (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't use anything either in hamburgers, but use the onion, breadcrumb and egg mixture for meatloaf - you may find that you can still get away with the egg and onion without even needing a grain replacement - if you want a moister (is that even a word? lol) mixture.


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

On America's Test Kitchen, they use bread crumbs and milk to form a "panade". It is to make very moist burgers. (Because they tested better than dry ones,







)

Here's the recipe. I imagine you could substitute rice bread crumbs if you don't do gluten?

_Adding a panade (a paste of bread and milk paste) to the ground beef creates burgers that are juicy and tender even when well-done. For a burger that cooks up flat, press the center of each patty down with your fingertips before grilling. Serve the burgers on your favorite buns or rolls. For cheeseburgers, follow the optional instructions below._

Serves 4
1 large slice high-quality white sandwich bread , crust removed and discarded, bread chopped into 1/4-inch pieces (about 1/2 cup)
2 tablespoons whole milk
3/4 teaspoon table salt
3/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 medium clove garlic , minced or pressed through a garlic press (about 1 teaspoon)
2 teaspoons steak sauce , such as A-1
1 1/2 pounds 80 percent lean ground chuck
Vegetable oil for cooking grate
6 ounces cheese , sliced, (optional)
4 hamburger buns or rolls

_Meanwhile, mash bread and milk in large bowl with fork until homogeneous (you should have about 1/4 cup). Stir in salt, pepper, garlic, and steak sauce.

Break up beef into small pieces over bread mixture. Using fork or hands, lightly mix together until mixture forms cohesive mass. Divide meat into 4 equal portions. Gently toss one portion of meat back and forth between hands to form loose ball. Gently flatten into 3/4-inch-thick patty that measures about 4 1/2 inches in diameter. Press center of patty down with fingertips until it is about 1/2 inch thick, creating a slight depression in each patty. Repeat with remaining portions of meat._


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Another vote for not using anything.

Meatloaf, I do use egg and breadcrumbs, but just a plain hamburger gets spiced and formed into patties.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

I use an egg or two! Works every time!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I would never have thought to use anything as a binder in hamburgers. To me, thats meatloaf. Hamburgers are ground meat, and maybe herbs, and that's it. As unhandled and unsmooshed as possible.

For meatloaf, I like oatmeal or breadcrumbs, eggs, and ketchup (and salt and pepper).


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I have used crushed corn chips. It works fine but it's a very differnt taste. Works well with salsa mixed in or as a topping.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

If it's meat by itself, you shouldn't use a binder (it will make the meat tough). If you are adding other ingredients, like making a hamburger with onions, crumbled cheese, etc. then just an egg white would suffice. The egg white will not add flavor or fat.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I just mix spices (usually onion and garlic powder) to the ground meat before cooking hamburgers.

When making meatloaf, I add eggs, spices, and rice bran or cream of rice cereal (gluten free, but not grain free.) When I was completely grain free, I asked about meatloaf recipes online and the most popular suggestion was to use grated vegetables along with the eggs- but I never actually tried this. I just didn't eat meatloaf when I was grain-free.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We just do spices (my BIL's restaurant has an awesome spice mix that we love) and hamburger. Works every time.

My meatloaf has hamburger, egg, milk, onion, bread and spices. Gluten free bread works too, but isn't as tasty.


----------

